# Rhinebeck Fiber Fair



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Are any of you making plans to go to the Rhinebeck Fiber Fair in October? I am driving up from North Carolina to visit my BFF and we plan on going. Would love to meet up with some of you.


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

My daughter and I are driving from Colorado. We will have to wear signs or buttons. Would love to meet fellow KPer's.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm in the Hudson Valley of NY state and planning on going. Have you been before? It's GREAT!!!


----------



## Cakelady973 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm going-it's great-be sure to wear comfortable shoes-where should we meet-where are you all staying-I haven't booked a room yet-


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I also live in the Hudson Valley and will try to make it this year.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going, I love it. I'm staying at the Super 8 in Kingston. I have a large pin that says KP on it.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

We could meet at either the first aid station/bathrooms building or in front of the food venues where the picnic tables are. We would need to hold up a sign or have sticky ID's with "KP" on them. We would just need to set up a time.
You could find me easily... I would either be in a wheelchair or on crutches.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I go every year....even the year my neighbor had to drive me and I was in a back brace fresh out of back surgery! I live about 30 minutes from there. I'd love to meet some of you


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds like we need to make a plan. I will be at the festival both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I would want to go on Saturday Oct 20th


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

When are the dates? One of my dearest friends has a farm about an hour's drive from Rhinebeck. She's been wanting me to come visit.....


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

joycevv said:


> When are the dates? One of my dearest friends has a farm about an hour's drive from Rhinebeck. She's been wanting me to come visit.....


Oct 20 and 21
If you want info about it here's a link:

http://www.sheepandwool.com/festival-schedule/index.asp


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

October 20 & 21st.


----------



## ragdoll_island (May 9, 2012)

I plan on driving down from Vermont. I'm originally from that area and I have never gone before.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

If you go into the link I previously provided, it gives you information of how to pre-purchase tickets under ticket sales. They are $3.00 cheaper if bought early than if purchased at the gate!


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

Fortunately, I don't live too far away so I will definitely be there. I can't wait...it sure would be fun to meet other KPers there!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

farmgirl said:


> I go every year....even the year my neighbor had to drive me and I was in a back brace fresh out of back surgery! I live about 30 minutes from there. I'd love to meet some of you


ROTFLOL!!! I went one year a week after I'd had surgery, rode on a friend's electric wheelchair <G>. Lord, we're a bunch. I'm expecting to be there, depending on whether or not I have the energy to drive down 3 1/2 hours alone.


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

We are staying at the Super 8 in Kingston. I think I'll make something to put on my carry bag (large purse). Maybe a big KP or something.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll be looking for the "KP" on everyone. Your bag, your jacket, just put it so it can be seen!!


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone in the Pocono's going, we could car pool, I'll drive. It is about 2.5 hours from here.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I am coming from Massachusetts, meeting a sister and niece coming in from Long Island.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

stotter said:


> I am coming from Massachusetts, meeting a sister and niece coming in from Long Island.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

8 weeks to go!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Only 7 more weeks! I can't wait!


----------



## Csknitty (Jul 12, 2012)

I am planning to go with friends. Would like to meet KPers.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Have we decided how to identify ourselves?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I figured we would have something like a sticky name tag with KP on it? Or something that states KP?


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

For those staying at the Super 8 in Kingston, how about a get together around 8pm on Friday nite. Hopefully I'll be there by then. My daughter and I are leaving Colorado on Wed morning.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I figured we would have something like a sticky name tag with KP on it? Or something that states KP?


easy enough


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ToniJean said:


> For those staying at the Super 8 in Kingston, how about a get together around 8pm on Friday nite. Hopefully I'll be there by then. My daughter and I are leaving Colorado on Wed morning.


Sounds good. I'm at the Super 8 :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

6 weeks and counting!


----------



## Corbie (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll be in Vegas at a convention.. But will be thinking of all of you.. I just went to the helmock,ny festival and had a wonderful time maybe next year I can make it..


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

My road trip begins in 1 month. We are getting excited. This vacation is much needed for both me and my daughter.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

4 more weeks


----------

